# Murphy- freshly groomed and even more handsome!



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I remember Murphy's trip. Beautiful boy and you must be very proud!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Proud beyond measure! He and his Mom are every breeder's dream team!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is a wonderful boy. I sure like that cut, too. I prefer poodles without hairspray myself. I think he looks fab!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much. Murphy is one in a million. He is beautiful, but his heart and his spirit and even more beautiful. He is so special and is loved so deeply.

I only want to see him once sprayed up to have those photos and to know how he looks compared to the dogs here.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So pretty. I love his color !


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

He is looking awesome!!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He's such a rich red! Gorgeous boy.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy's baby brother is growing up to be a stunner!!! 

Congratulations to all involved with Murphy's journey - it has to be so rewarding on many levels!!

Go get 'em Prince Murphy!! :beauty:


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

How exciting...and handsome!!! Can't wait to see his show pictures!!! Congrats on a lovely dog


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

So handsome and a wonderful color! Can't wait to see his show pictures. Congratulations on a lovely dog


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all very much! This boy's experiences and his Mother's dedication and eagerness have been some of the most thrilling things I have been through in dogs. Every set of photos, my heart races, and every telling of his latest adventure gives me such a rush, as his breeder, his first Mommy, and as his human Mother's friend. Janett delights so much in sharing all of this with me and is so kind and complimentary, they are my greatest ambassadors. I will always be grateful sand grow more proud all the time.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i just love seeing pics of this boy. he is so very very special. his spirit is what is shining through that amazing aura he has. as his breeder you must be bursting at the seams with pride and joy - & janett, who has the blessing of being his "mom" - i know how you just adore him, heart and soul - his beauty is a bonus.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Love him!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

What a great boy! Everything about him excites me, but I can't wait to hear how he does at Crufts!! ^_^


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Darn that boy is handsome. I love his clip. The pics are amazing. Congrats to all. I love seeing how handsome Betty Jo and Jenny's little brother is turning out to be


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We really are not expecting much, but what an incredible honour to be invited! He is something else! Makes my heart nearly explode!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

He's stunning! Gives me red poodle fever for sure. He's such a remarkable example of the breed, and such a wonderful ambassador for red poodles everywhere. Congrats!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I love going over every photo carefully, so beautiful. I bet you love and appreciate being able to continue to see him! What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, he is really amazing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> I love going over every photo carefully, so beautiful. I bet you love and appreciate being able to continue to see him! What a gorgeous color!


Thank you very much! Being able to be part of all of this from such a great distance is such a remarkable gift. Janett is the nicest, most selfless person. Nothing goes on that she does not include me and lets me be as involved as is possible. I have been so blessed with the families who have my puppies. Nearly all of them have been like this. But when you have a pup who is doing the things this lad is doing, it would make you a bit nuts if you were only catching snippets of info or hearing about it from others. We developed a beautiful friendship in the process of him becoming a part of their family, and she is like a long distance daughter to me,so another blessing indeed.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Now that's what it's all about. Dog-in-laws. I love how dogs make people into family.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BorderKelpie said:


> Now that's what it's all about. Dog-in-laws. I love how dogs make people into family.


You are so right! Some of the greatest friendships of my life have developed when someone has added one of my pups to their family. And some have happened because of discussions of future plans. It amazes me how this common bond can make such a beautiful difference in one's life!


----------

